# Brits in Benidorm



## Isobella

New programme starting at 9pm Spanish time. Channel 5. Called 'bargain loving Brits' features Dean who rents for less than £300, someone selling Avon. Usual stuff I suppose


----------



## tonymar

Thanks Isobella, will take a look at that sounds like fun !

Cheers Tony


----------



## tonymar

That was great , will watch it next week 

Is good to see people who give living there dream a try !

good luck to them !


----------



## Isobella

Can't believe that they chose these people out of all the nice normal expats. A crap singer living in a €500 caravan on a low life site, a woman selling Avon products (didn't realise anyone still did that). Sorry I posted it:lol::lol:


----------



## Lynn R

I didn't watch it, but have seen the DM article about it this morning. Seems to be mainly about the usual people living hand to mouth and trying to scratch a living somehow, anyhow whilst calling it a Spanish dream. For the life of me I can't see why anybody would aspire to such a precarious way of life.

A couple moved over early this year not far from us (they bought that house which was featured on A Place in the Sun). They are nowhere near retirement age and were convinced they were going to find work, in spite of what everybody told them. Of course nothing transpired and they then decided to buy a bar in our nearest coastal resort. Alarm bells rang loudly but they were adamant they knew it all and would make a success of it as they had previous experience of working in bars in the UK. The place is a Brit bar and about the size of a matchbox, with a couple of outside tables, set in a nondescript side street with no views whatsoever. It has had about 5 different people running it in the time since we've been here, not that I have ever had a drink in there. He cashed in private pensions to buy the business, and I said I'd give it until Xmas before things went belly up.

For the first few months after they took the place over they were full of how well things were going, then everything went quiet. Now a new Sports Bar with large screen TVs (which is what theirs is billed as) has opened up two doors away, in much larger premises. Apparently they are really struggling and he has said he will turn it into a live music venue (hello? Where does he plan to put the musicians, there is barely room for a bar and 6 customers inside as it is). Worst of all, I was told by a mutual acquaintance that they still owe the person they bought the bar from €16,000. God knows what is going to happen to them, but they just would not listen to advice or well meant warnings.


----------



## Rabbitcat

I watched it and will watch the rest of the series- entertaining.

It's easy to be sniffy about people who may have less or may opt for a less celubrious lifestyle. 

Selling Avon or singing in bars is harmless ( lot better than drug dealing etc) and whilst their choice of place to live would be my nightmare- I say live and let live.

Ps - I wonder are tax/ residency requirements being adhered to!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Isobella said:


> New programme starting at 9pm Spanish time. Channel 5. Called 'bargain loving Brits' features Dean who rents for less than £300, someone selling Avon. Usual stuff I suppose


You do realise that lots of Spanish people rent for less than 300 quid / 400€ & sell Avon, don't you? 

Different strokes for different folks, regardless of nationality


----------



## tonymar

yeah , some of that Avon stuff is really good ! one product even repels mozzies !


----------



## Isobella

xabiachica said:


> You do realise that lots of Spanish people rent for less than 300 quid / 400€ & sell Avon, don't you?
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, regardless of nationality


Did you watch the programme:confused2: aside from the gay couple they certainly wouldn't be people I would want to live close to. It is not about the money or Avon, that was just for info. You can be poor and have class.

I just wonder why the TV has to choose such low life, certainly not representative of expats I know. Perhaps normal people wouldn't go on TV. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Isobella

tonymar said:


> yeah , some of that Avon stuff is really good ! one product even repels mozzies !


Not the only thing it repels


----------



## Alcalaina

Isobella said:


> I just wonder why the TV has to choose such low life, certainly not representative of expats I know. Perhaps normal people wouldn't go on TV. I know I wouldn't.


It's always the same - their viewers like to watch programmes featuring people they can be judgmental about and/or feel superior to. Doesn't matter whether it's Benidorm or Benefit Street.

If you want to watch a more positive programme about Brits (and other nationalities) who have settled in and made nice lives for themselves in Spain, try _Destino: España_. They choose different locations each week and all shows are available on the RTVE archive, so you can find one near you. You might see someone you know!

Programas Destino: EspaÃ±a - Web oficial - RTVE.es


----------



## Rabbitcat

Isobella said:


> Did you watch the programme:confused2: aside from the gay couple they certainly wouldn't be people I would want to live close to. It is not about the money or Avon, that was just for info. You can be poor and have class.
> 
> I just wonder why the TV has to choose such low life, certainly not representative of expats I know. Perhaps normal people wouldn't go on TV. I know I wouldn't.


What in the programme caused you to refer to the people featured as "low life"?


----------



## xabiaxica

Isobella said:


> Did you watch the programme:confused2: aside from the gay couple they certainly wouldn't be people I would want to live close to. It is not about the money or Avon, that was just for info. You can be poor and have class.
> 
> I just wonder why the TV has to choose such low life, certainly not representative of expats I know. Perhaps normal people wouldn't go on TV. I know I wouldn't.


No - I don't have access to English TV & choose not to use an online service.

Why do you think these people aren't 'normal'? Of course they are, just as 'normal' as anyone you might choose to mix with. Perhaps they wouldn't choose to mix with someone who comes across as rather judgmental.

I know people who have appeared on these kinds of shows about expats in Spain - from those with mansions & maybe not millions, but certainly close - to those living hand to mouth. All are 'normal'. Just different.


----------



## Rabbitcat

I must be honest- down to earth rough diamond types, as opposed to self opinionated judgemental types.............I will have a pie a beer and a laugh - over comparing villa sizes and a fixation with being better than the Jones's


----------



## Horlics

Alcalaina said:


> It's always the same - their viewers like to watch programmes featuring people they can be judgmental about and/or feel superior to. Doesn't matter whether it's Benidorm or Benefit Street.
> 
> If you want to watch a more positive programme about Brits (and other nationalities) who have settled in and made nice lives for themselves in Spain, try _Destino: España_. They choose different locations each week and all shows are available on the RTVE archive, so you can find one near you. You might see someone you know!
> 
> Programas Destino: EspaÃ±a - Web oficial - RTVE.es


Great link. Thanks.


----------



## Horlics

I would guess that those "low-lifes" on that caravan park look out for each other and have a real sense of community, something that's lacking in so many places these days.


----------



## mrypg9

tonymar said:


> Is good to see people who give living there dream a try !
> 
> good luck to them !


If that is the content of people's 'dreams', civilisation is surely doomed.......


----------



## Isobella

Horlics said:


> I would guess that those "low-lifes" on that caravan park look out for each other and have a real sense of community, something that's lacking in so many places these days.


Course they do, just like the travelling community. Judgemental, too right. Anyone is entitled to an opinion and at least I watched it. Don't you think it's a bit judgemental to comment about something you have not watched. They would look out for each other ok. Hardly any space between the vans 

Anyway, to change the subject for judgemental inverted snobs there is a good programme on tonight about the Romanovs. BBC4


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> If that is the content of people's 'dreams', civilisation is surely doomed.......


Maybe, like me, they didn't come here to 'live the dream'?

We came to give our children the kind of freedom in childhood that we had had. And to live in a country where I felt more at home than either the UK or the US.

We achieved that. 

I live in what many consider to be paradise. I have a good life. But I guarantee you that I'm not living anyone's idea of a 'dream'.

I live an ordinary working life. I consider myself lucky to have a business which keeps us with a roof over our heads & food on the table. Speaking of which - I must get back to work now


----------



## Isobella

Rabbitcat said:


> What in the programme caused you to refer to the people featured as "low life"?


All of it excluding the gay couple.


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> I must be honest- down to earth rough diamond types, as opposed to self opinionated judgemental types.............I will have a pie a beer and a laugh - over comparing villa sizes and a fixation with being better than the Jones's


I don't give a toss how people live as long as they don't disturb me. I've certainly made clear how I feel about people who prattle on about the 'real Spain', avoid their fellow Brits at all costs and think that the only way to enjoy life in Spain is to live in a wretched finca in the middle of nowhere with a fly-blown mule at the door.
But equally I'd take issue with these 'rough diamond' 'salt of the earth' and so on caricatures of what are basically not very bright people leading in many cases quite desperate lives and not really exhibiting what I'd call 'community spirit'.
Alca is right...tv programmes focus on so-called 'low life' types because we can feel smug that we aren't like that, we 'integrate' or imagine we have, speak Spanish, cook Spanish and so on.
But that doesn't alter the fact that life can have a certain 'quality' to it, wherever and however it's lived, Benidorm or Blackpool. What strikes me as sad is that so many folk are apparently dissatisfied with their lives that for them Benidorm or anywhere in Spain or wherever for that matter is a 'dream'. 
My parents, grandparents and relations never had the means to travel abroad. Going to London was a big adventure, rarely undertaken. My Auntie Hilda was the first person in our family to go abroad, to Holland with the RAF Benevolent Association, to visit the grave of her brother, shot down in WW2.
My family like many others at that time lacked material things but they had no 'dreams'. They were not dissatisfied with their lives. Sure, they could see injustice in how the world worked and could have wished life to be fairer. But they damn well didn't drag themselves through each day wishing they were somewhere else, whether Benidorm or Blackpool, Marbella or Manchester, ****** or Leeds.
Somewhere along the way we seem to have lost something very important.


----------



## Isobella

Rabbitcat said:


> I must be honest- down to earth rough diamond types, as opposed to self opinionated judgemental types.............I will have a pie a beer and a laugh - over comparing villa sizes and a fixation with being better than the Jones's


You know nothing about them. I don't mind a pie either. Who is comparing villa sizes:confused2: don't tell me you are judgemental too


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> Maybe , like me, they didn't come here to 'live the dream'?
> 
> We came to give our children the kind of freedom in childhood that we had had. And to live in a country where I felt more at home than either the UK or the US.
> 
> We achieved that.
> 
> I live in what many consider to be paradise. I have a good life. But I guarantee you that I'm not living anyone's idea of a 'dream'.


The expression was used in a previous post. It infuriates me....As if life anywhere other than Spain were so awful...
The phrase often crops up in posts 'I want to live the dream' and all that crap.
I wonder what the reply would be if you asked one of these dreamers exactly what they meant.


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> I didn't watch it, but have seen the DM article about it this morning. Seems to be mainly about the usual people living hand to mouth and trying to scratch a living somehow, *anyhow whilst calling it a Spanish dream*. For the life of me I can't see why anybody would aspire to such a precarious way of life.
> .


My sentiments exactly, Lynn. Nothing patronising or pretentious in holding that opinion, just stating a fact.
One person's 'dream', another's nightmare.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Isobella said:


> You know nothing about them. I don't mind a pie either. Who is comparing villa sizes:confused2: don't tell me you are judgemental too



Neither do you yet you refer to them as low life's!! Ridiculous


----------



## jojo

High life, low life. The difference

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Neither do you yet you refer to them as low life's!! Ridiculous


I read about the programme in The Daily Mail, like Lynn. No way would I want to live like that or, frankly, with those people.
I wouldn't like to live with the Queen and the Duke of Edinburgh or the Middletons either.
Why? Because neither of these 'lifestyles' appeal to me. If that means I'm judgmental, then so be it.
Actually, I'm very judgmental. So are you. We both are judgmental about people who are sectarian, racist, homophobic, who mistreat animals or who profess other such views of which we disapprove. I'm also judgmental about other things in society....the general lack of manners, inconsiderate social conduct and respect shown to others. I'm judgmental about the way some people bring up their children, how casually some people treat their relationships, about the general dumbing down of public culture.
And do you know what? I think more people should be judgmental. More people should be concerned at what is going on around them. It's impossible to be open-minded and not have firm views about many things that happen in society and the wider world.
It's OK to be judgmental about the smaller, less important things too, like people's lifestyles. So going by what I read in the Daily Mail, like Lynn, I too would no way choose to live my life like that bunch of Brits in Spain.
If that is being judgmental about people, so be it. After all, others are free to be judgmental about me. If in my judgment they are people I respect, I shall ponder their judgments. If not, I don't give a toss.
There is still value to be found in life. We have evolved over the centuries, most of us.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Preferring others lifestyles or not is one thing- calling them low life's because you do not wish to share their lifestyle is something very different and frankly pathetic.

Difference doesn't make people better or worse. 

If they or their lifestyle are not your cup of tea, no probs. But to refer to people as low life's simply because their lifestyle choice doesn't fit with your own is ridiculous

As long as a chosen lifestyle isn't harming others I will always prefer to live and let live


----------



## Lynn R

I don't care in the least where people choose to live or how much they pay to live there. What does infuriate me, though, is people who give up everything they had to come to a country like Spain where everything should tell them that they have little chance of making a go of things, maybe eke out a living of sorts for a few years but on the black, with no employment contract, health cover and no pension enntitlement buildiing up. What do they imagine they are going to live on when they are too old to carry on doing that? One day, the taxes I have to pay may end up helping to bail them out when they are having to claim benefits to give them any sort of retirement income, if they haven't paid enough in social security contributions for a pension of their own, so I think I've every right to be judgemental about that. I don't mind helping to support people who are disabled or become too ill to work, or those who have worked and paid into the system but lost their jobs through no fault of their own, but these people will have made themselves destitute through their own stupidity and stubbornness.


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Preferring others lifestyles or not is one thing- calling them low life's because you do not wish to share their lifestyle is something very different and frankly pathetic.
> 
> Difference doesn't make people better or worse.
> 
> If they or their lifestyle are not your cup of tea, no probs. But to refer to people as low life's simply because their lifestyle choice doesn't fit with your own is ridiculous
> 
> As long as a chosen lifestyle isn't harming others I will always prefer to live and let live[/QUOTE
> 
> Describing someone as 'low life' has nothing to do with class or culture and not always to do with lifestyle. It is an all- round judgment of quality, based on one's own values.
> So I wouldn't hesitate in describing some people as low- life based on what I read or hear about them and what they say about themselves.
> I don't have to know them. I've never met a giraffe but I'd know one if I ever do.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Lol, quite a rant Lynn!!!

Anyway, as I have posted I prefer to see the good in people and if I know of no harm they are doing to others, live and let live gets me through life.


----------



## expatgal

What I've learned from this thread....Even I'll be given permission to retire in Spain!!!!

Mom raised us by herself, we were poorer than dirt, she worked everyday rain or shine. 
We lived in a neighborhood made up by Hispanics and Polish and German families. 
Many of those came to the US for a better life, to live the "DREAM".

She used to tell us kids, if it wasn't for the poor and needy, the so-called upper class would have not a soul to compare themselves to.
Nothings changed.

In the states, many retired look forward to moving into a manufactured/mobile home park (caravan) for less expense and closeness of community, less up-keep.

Live and let live, we all have value.

My two cents.


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Lol, quite a rant Lynn!!!
> 
> Anyway, as I have posted I prefer to see the good in people and if I know of no harm they are doing to others, live and let live gets me through life.


If that particular group were found to be unregistered, dodging tax and working illegally then they would be doing harm to society.
If not, they are merely living in a way some of us would not choose as in our judgment it does not come up to our standard of a 'good' life.


----------



## mrypg9

expatgal;9082754
Live and let live said:


> Not true. Did Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, the Boston Strangler, Jim Gacey and so many more like them 'have value'?
> The fact is that some people have a lot more 'value' than others yet it is becoming unfashionable to say so.
> I too was brought up in a poor family in a less than salubrious part of town. But I was taught that decency and dignity have little to do with circumstance or wealth and everything to do with self- respect.
> The fact that people live in mobile homes is irrelevant. It is the way people are living that is being judged. Some people, myself included, would not enjoy that lifestyle.


----------



## expatgal

mrypg9 said:


> Not true. Did Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, the Boston Strangler, Jim Gacey and so many more like them 'have value'?
> The fact is that some people have a lot more 'value' than others yet it is becoming unfashionable to say so.
> I too was brought up in a poor family in a less than salubrious part of town. But I was taught that decency and dignity have little to do with circumstance or wealth and everything to do with self- respect.
> The fact that people live in mobile homes is irrelevant. It is the way people are living that is being judged. Some people, myself included, would not enjoy that lifestyle.


The thread wasn't about Stalin, Hitler, Gacey, Pol Pot, or the Boston Strangler and so many like them.
It was about living poor, hand to mouth and different in the way many chose to live.


----------



## mrypg9

expatgal said:


> The thread wasn't about Stalin, Hitler, Gacey, Pol Pot, or the Boston Strangler and so many like them.
> It was about living poor, hand to mouth and different in the way many chose to live.


That is true but my reply was to your statement that 'We all have value', a general statement of belief and my reply was referring solely to that.
Why? Because I believe it to be profoundly untrue.
I also pointed out that being poor does not imply an impoverished lifestyle.


----------



## Rabbitcat

A bit silly mrypg, bringing hitler etc into a thread about some fun loving caravan dwellers having a few beers and a lifestyle they enjoy ( whilst others wouldn't - and do what) without harming anyone else.

Personally I pity those who do not subscribe to live and let live philosophy- someday they may have a serious injury when they fall off their very high horse


----------



## tonymar

Wonder if Hitler and Stalin , would have liked Benidorm for their summer holidays ?

The Sunday lunch looked nice on the camp site , good value for money too !

I personally like it , some times do a night or 2 all inclusive for a laugh


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> A bit silly mrypg, bringing hitler etc into a thread about some fun loving caravan dwellers having a few beers and a lifestyle they enjoy ( whilst others wouldn't - and do what) without harming anyone else.
> 
> Personally I pity those who do not subscribe to live and let live philosophy- someday they may have a serious injury when they fall off their very high horse[/QUOT
> 
> If you read again, carefully this time, you will see that I made clear that my comment had nothing to do with 'fun loving caravan dwellers' and as I again made clear, so that I would not be misrepresented, was in response to one particular comment made by a poster, to wit, that 'we all have value'
> This clearly escaped your notice, obvious that it was to most people. So may I suggest the 'silliness' is yours?
> I'm amused, as I always am, to see that sourboy 'liked' your criticism. I do so value consistency in a man - or woman
> 
> Incidentally,if you read my second post on this topic, you will see my first sentence made clear that I don't give a toss how people live. With of course theusual caveat that they don't interfere with me.
> So may I respectfully suggest that you dismount from your tall steed, lead it to stable, give it its oats and read carefully what people post before criticising non- existent opinions?


----------



## Rabbitcat

Lol

Bit tetchy today Mrypg!!

Cheer yourself up- nip over to Beni and treat yourself to a good pie, mash and lashings of gravy !!!


----------



## mrypg9

mrypg9 said:


> That is true but my reply was to your statement that 'We all have value', a general statement of belief and my reply was referring solely to that.
> Why? Because I believe it to be profoundly untrue.
> I also pointed out that being poor does not imply an impoverished lifestyle.


Reposted for the benefit of those whose close reading skills sometimes fail them


----------



## Isobella

expatgal said:


> The thread wasn't about Stalin, Hitler, Gacey, Pol Pot, or the Boston Strangler and so many like them.
> It was about living poor, hand to mouth and different in the way many chose to live.


I can only speak for myself but when I commented about these people it was not about being poor. It was mainly their lifestyle and actions. There are many people without money who are decent, respectable, well mannered people.

BTW did anyone see the state of the interior of that caravan at the end of the programme? Trashed is not the word.

Whatever, the programme does no favours for Benidorm which the Mayor says is trying to attract the "better quality Tourists" (Please note the quotes, not my words)


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Lol
> 
> Bit tetchy today Mrypg!!
> 
> Cheer yourself up- nip over to Beni and treat yourself to a good pie, mash and lashings of gravy !!!


Go on, admit you misread me and I might join you in a nice weekend knees- up
We'll take sourboy along with us and we can dance to Northern Soul after our pie and mash


----------



## mrypg9

Isobella said:


> I can only speak for myself but when I commented about these people it was not about being poor. It was mainly their lifestyle and actions. There are many people without money who are decent, respectable, well mannered people.
> 
> BTW did anyone see the state of the interior of that caravan at the end of the programme? Trashed is not the word.
> 
> Whatever, the programme does no favours for Benidorm which the Mayor says is trying to attract the "better quality Tourists" (Please note the quotes, not my words)


Oh dear, the Mayor of Benidorm is clearly a snobbish, judgmental individual who thinks some folk have more 'value' than others.
Not fit to hold office


----------



## expatgal

Perhaps it's time to close this thread.


----------



## mrypg9

expatgal said:


> Perhaps it's time to close this thread.


Why? Reasons for censorship? 
It's up to Mods to close threads and they do so for reasons such as rules being contravened. No rules have been contravened as yet.
Misrepresenting or misreading posts isn't against the rules. It happens occasionally.
I should add that we all have the option of 'ignoring' posters we don't wish to read orof leaving threads altogether.
We don't shut down threads for no reason other than thebfact that there are some posts we disagree with


----------



## Rabbitcat

Play nicely kids!!

I propose we all have a bus trip day out to Beni!!!

Mrypg can lead the singing on the bus and buy the first round of cheap beer and jellied eels at Sticky Vickys!!!!


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Play nicely kids!!
> 
> I propose we all have a bus trip day out to Beni!!!
> 
> Mrypg can lead the singing on the bus and buy the first round of cheap beer and jellied eels at Sticky Vickys!!!!


I'll sing and buy the beer - wot no cava, you low-life- but I do draw the line at jellied eels..

Do you remember that Tommy Steele ditty: 'Jellied eels, jellied eels, wobbling about like wonky wheels'
Pure Cockney soul


----------



## Rabbitcat

Come to think of it I would draw the line at Sticky Vicky

What a vile thought watching a 70yr pull wine bottles from her !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Come to think of it I would draw the line at Sticky Vicky
> 
> What a vile thought watching a 70yr pull wine bottles from her !!!!!!!!!


It is a thought I would never have had until you brought it to my attention 

Mind you, there's not that many ways to earn a living at the age of seventy. Although when I first came to Spain I saw an ad in Sur for women up to age sixty for porn film acting.
I remarked to my rather straitlaced dil that I was happy to live in a country with such equality of opportunity and she groaned and said Please don't, I have enough trouble explaining you to our friends as it is'.


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Come to think of it I would draw the line at Sticky Vicky
> 
> What a vile thought watching a 70yr pull wine bottles from her !!!!!!!!!


Err...from her what?? More detail needed...
Pocket? Handbag?
I've been known to do that


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Err...from her what?? More detail needed...
> Pocket? Handbag?
> I've been known to do that


Stop it lol ? 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Isobella

I saw Tricky Vicky about 30 yrs ago. I took my Mum for a bargain break and we popped into a bar during a thunderstorm. She specialised in pulling things out of her vagina like a Magician with a hat. I saw her pull out a long chiffon scarf and a small tennis ball and something she said was a mini diary:lol: I had visions of her stuffing them up in the changing room. Kept Mum quiet


----------



## Rabbitcat

Her, ......you know..... Nether regions....

Hard to beat a bit of culture!!!





Tennis ball- she has been doing it for that many years she could fit a tennis court up there!!

It must be like a clowns pocket!!!


----------



## Maureen47

Missed the first one but plan to watch the second , don't you think a lot of it is for TV viewing figures , 'normal' things don't entertain but a bit out of the ordinary does. I have a live and let live view , Benidorm is not for me but I enjoy a full English or a roast dinner there once in a while. That doesn't make me better or worse than folks who do that every day. I do object though to paying my way and others not so. I paid 40% tax in the UK for far too long , worked my ass off to have the life I have now and still there are folks who think its ok to under the radar but this makes entertainment and normal life doesn't.


----------



## Horlics

Isobella said:


> Don't you think it's a bit judgemental to comment about something you have not watched.


I've commented, I watched it. Not interested in commenting on those who didn't. Ask them your question.


----------



## Horlics

mrypg9 said:


> Not true. Did Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, the Boston Strangler, Jim Gacey and so many more like them 'have value'?


Edited my original comment away because I responded to something that was subsequently covered... at length!


----------



## Horlics

Isobella said:


> I saw Tricky Vicky about 30 yrs ago.


Congrats, you've passed one of my low-life tests. Call me judgemental.


----------



## Lynn R

Now this is one programme I might watch - liked the original film and it did give rise to the fleeting thought, I wonder if we could do that.


The Real Marigold Hotel's golden oldies in inspired trip to India | Daily Mail Online


----------



## tarot650

mrypg9 said:


> Go on, admit you misread me and I might join you in a nice weekend knees- up
> We'll take sourboy along with us and we can dance to Northern Soul after our pie and mash


Hey Mary,it's Soulboy not sourboy but with your typing skills I wouldn't expect anything else from the likes of you.You are the same on this forum as other forums you have been on and as for northern in Beni,up there in May for the international soul festival where they have got the legends that are Bunny Sigler,Dean Courtney and Ronnie Walker.

so come on and let the good times roll


----------



## DunWorkin

Isobella said:


> All of it excluding the gay couple.


I happen to know Wayne and Des (the gay couple). They actually got married since that programme was made.

Wayne in particular has worked extremely hard to build up that business (Showboat). He also does a tremendous amount for local charities.

I wouldn't call anyone on there 'low life'. They may be looking for different things to you. They may be misguided in what they are doing. But none of them are 'low life'.

I would rather spend time with or live near these people than some of the members on this forum


----------



## DunWorkin

tonymar said:


> Wonder if Hitler and Stalin , would have liked Benidorm for their summer holidays ?
> 
> The Sunday lunch looked nice on the camp site , good value for money too !
> 
> I personally like it , some times do a night or 2 all inclusive for a laugh


Me too. 

We go to Benidorm about once a month and stay a night or two in a hotel (apart from in July and August). 

I am sure most of the people who turn their noses up at Benidorm have never been there.


----------



## mrypg9

DunWorkin said:


> Me too.
> 
> We go to Benidorm about once a month and stay a night or two in a hotel (apart from in July and August).
> 
> I am sure most of the people who turn their noses up at Benidorm have never been there.


I was there when it was being built.....late 1960s. I don't 'turn my nose up at it;, neither do I look down on people who go there, although I draw the line at Sticky Vicky. (Can't believe such things really take place but then I've had a sheltered life, I grew up not far from Bournemouth).. It's an immensely popular place with families and people who enjoy a traditional seaside holiday. As I've said before on this Forum, people work hard forty-plus weeks of the year to earn their holidays, whether in Benidorm or birdwatching in some remote village.
I wouldn't go there because I don't like big, crowded cities, whether by the seaside or inland. I used to enjoy living in London but I was much younger then. Now I prefer a quiet life.

I don't know what other Forums you have found me on, sourboy, but I obviously have a doppelganger, an impostor, as I post exclusively on this Forum.
As for my typing skills, yes, indeed, you are right, could be improved but unlike some my spelling skills are reasonably good.... Btw, I enjoy soul music, not my favourite but Aretha, Rosetta, Otis and other oldies can be found on my IPod.


----------



## mrypg9

I think what Alcalaina posted several pages back is true. I can't recall a single British tv programme that shows Brits in Spain just living boring, everyday lives, conforming to the rules and laws, mainly sober, not dodging and weaving.
The only shows on UK TV I can think of are 'El Dorado', 'Benidorm', that programme that was shown last year about Brits on the CdS.....all focusing on aspects of life here that whatever we may think of them, most of us don't share but which by highlighting the out of the ordinary attract the viewers.
It takes Spanish tv, it seems, to have a more balanced, nuanced and probably truthful and accurate view.


----------



## tarot650

mrypg9 said:


> I was there when it was being built.....late 1960s. I don't 'turn my nose up at it;, neither do I look down on people who go there, although I draw the line at Sticky Vicky. (Can't believe such things really take place but then I've had a sheltered life, I grew up not far from Bournemouth).. It's an immensely popular place with families and people who enjoy a traditional seaside holiday. As I've said before on this Forum, people work hard forty-plus weeks of the year to earn their holidays, whether in Benidorm or birdwatching in some remote village.
> I wouldn't go there because I don't like big, crowded cities, whether by the seaside or inland. I used to enjoy living in London but I was much younger then. Now I prefer a quiet life.
> 
> I don't know what other Forums you have found me on, sourboy, but I obviously have a doppelganger, an impostor, as I post exclusively on this Forum.
> As for my typing skills, yes, indeed, you are right, could be improved but unlike some my spelling skills are reasonably good.... Btw, I enjoy soul music, not my favourite but Aretha, Rosetta, Otis and other oldies can be found on my IPod.


OK Hairy,I suppose you have never posted on this forum,trying to get your views across LOL.Miscellaneous (Czech-Related) - My Czech Republic Message Boards


----------



## mrypg9

soulboy said:


> OK Hairy,I suppose you have never posted on this forum,trying to get your views across LOL.Miscellaneous (Czech-Related) - My Czech Republic Message Boards


Yes, eight years ago. Then I moved to Spain. I am flattered by the interest you show in my past - bit like having a stalker lol - so to help you, I post on the Daily Mail comments as MarbellaMary and on the Guardian CIF as 'praguepix'.
I get posted on The Guardian site but not often on The Daily Mail.

When I was very young I wrote letters to Tiny Tots Weekly and Chicks Own.

P.S. Anyone else remember these?


----------



## tarot650

Ah El Dorado,there was talk once of them bringing this show back.I wonder how many Brits thought about moving here after watching this.The set is still there just outside Coín.There is still a hotel onsite with a nice restaurant.


----------



## mrypg9

soulboy said:


> Ah El Dorado,there was talk once of them bringing this show back.I wonder how many Brits thought about moving here after watching this.The set is still there just outside Coín.There is still a hotel onsite with a nice restaurant.
> https://youtu.be/RFSQBSrpLoE


You have to admit it wasn't much of a show, cheaply produced and poorly acted.

Another show I forgot to mention was 'The Only Way is Marbs' or whatever it was called.
Trashy.


----------



## Isobella

Has the hotel on the ex film set reopened? I heard it had closed down. Not surprised with the reviews it got.


----------



## Isobella

mrypg9 said:


> You have to admit it wasn't much of a show, cheaply produced and poorly acted.
> 
> Another show I forgot to mention was 'The Only Way is Marbs' or whatever it was called.
> Trashy.


I knew a couple who were employed as extras on El Dorado. They often had to sit at a bar on Cabopino beach. When you think of the endless possibilities they had with that idea it could have been a good soap but the storyline and script was corny.


----------



## Isobella

DunWorkin said:


> Me too.
> 
> We go to Benidorm about once a month and stay a night or two in a hotel (apart from in July and August).
> 
> I am sure most of the people who turn their noses up at Benidorm have never been there.


I am sure there are some nice areas in Benidorm, has anyone disputed it? Staying in a hotel for 2 days is quite different to living permanently on a caravan site which is a dump. Seen better sites for travellers.


----------



## samthemainman

I think Benidorm is a really good laugh if you take it in the right spirit. I had the same preconceptions as everyone else. Then I loosened up, went, and really enjoyed it. I live in Valencia city, so when I need a bit of Britishness of the comedic variety and to remind me that maybe I don't miss the UK that much, I can be there in just over an hour. The beaches are clean, the old town is quite nice, the new town less so - but a good time can be had. Some of the best (and worst) hotels I've ever stayed in have been in Benidorm - and I travel a lot.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Good post Sam, BUT it doesn't stop me coveting/ having violent jealousy- over your home city, Valencia.

I have been there twice and as I have visited over 40 countries around the globe and still believe Valencia is the nicest city by far- I will continue to get up early each morning so I can be jealous of you longer!!

Ya lucky sod


----------



## samthemainman

Cheers Rabbitcat! I'm really happy here and now live in Ruzafa with its fantastic cafes, bars and market. And Valencia does have its problems - but generally speaking if you have reasonably paid work you can have a lovely life, as you know!! MOVE HERE!


----------



## snikpoh

samthemainman said:


> I think Benidorm is a really good laugh if you take it in the right spirit. I had the same preconceptions as everyone else. Then I loosened up, went, and really enjoyed it. I live in Valencia city, so when I need a bit of Britishness of the comedic variety and to remind me that maybe I don't miss the UK that much, I can be there in just over an hour. The beaches are clean, the old town is quite nice, the new town less so - but a good time can be had. Some of the best (and worst) hotels I've ever stayed in have been in Benidorm - and I travel a lot.


Wow - how many speeding tickets do you pick up? It's at least 140Km depending which way you go.

I actually like the old town - the other side though is just fun. Like many others have said, it's not for me but quite interesting to see.

Some of the antics make me cringe and ashamed to be English!


----------



## mrypg9

snikpoh said:


> .
> 
> Some of the antics make me cringe and ashamed to be English!


Same can be said about Marbella which is thought by some to be 'upmarket'.


----------



## samthemainman

snikpoh said:


> Wow - how many speeding tickets do you pick up? It's at least 140Km depending which way you go.
> 
> I actually like the old town - the other side though is just fun. Like many others have said, it's not for me but quite interesting to see.
> 
> Some of the antics make me cringe and ashamed to be English!


I take the AP7 almost all the way and its a 120Kph road - 1 hour 25 mins - and 10 mins of that is getting out of Ruzafa - so I'm not far off! 138km.

Some of the antics are indeed terrible. We went to the Sunday market over Christmas and were (not so) astonished to see now fewer than 30 mobility scooters parked up on the side of the road while their riders dismounted and walked around the market - for hours!


----------



## Maureen47

We had never been to Benidorm until last year , we had a visit , a Full English and a wander about.

Before we left we stopped at a bar for a drink , I ordered a beer , a glass of red and a fizzy water in Spanish , the order duly arrived. The British couple sitting next to us asked what language we had fluently asked for our drinks in - only in Benidorm ! 

I guess you have to take it for what it , I would go back for a day out , the mobility scooters seem to be the mode of transport for visitors and they even have tandems !

I wouldn't want to live in or around Benidorm as it is too busy for me but each to their own.

I must try and catch the programme next week.


----------



## thrax

I tried to download it but every time I typed in the program name my computer screamed and shut itself down....


----------



## DunWorkin

If anyone wants to see the programme it is now online

*Bargain Loving Brits in the Sun - Episode 1*


It also on YouTube


----------



## Alcalaina

expatgal said:


> What I've learned from this thread....Even I'll be given permission to retire in Spain!!!!
> 
> Mom raised us by herself, we were poorer than dirt, she worked everyday rain or shine.
> We lived in a neighborhood made up by Hispanics and Polish and German families.
> Many of those came to the US for a better life, to live the "DREAM".
> 
> She used to tell us kids, if it wasn't for the poor and needy, the so-called upper class would have not a soul to compare themselves to.
> Nothings changed.
> 
> In the states, many retired look forward to moving into a manufactured/mobile home park (caravan) for less expense and closeness of community, less up-keep.
> 
> Live and let live, we all have value.
> 
> My two cents.


You'll be fine here. Not all British expats are self-righteous snobs.

A 19th century British traveller, whose name I can't remember, observed that unlike his own countrymen, Spanish people tend to despise the rich and respect the poor.


----------



## Alcalaina

DunWorkin said:


> If anyone wants to see the programme it is now online


Thanks for that. I've watched the first half an hour and will finish it later.

I really can't see what the problem is with the programme. We have three business success stories (selling cosmetics, running a cabaret bar and offering roast dinners to British tourists) and one hoping to make a living playing music. The comments from the participants about how difficult it can be to make a living, especially if you don't speak Spanish, are perfectly valid and sensible. 

I would recommend it to all those who come on this forum thinking of doing the same thing. They will certainly get better advice than from those of us who have retired here on comfortable incomes and don't have to work for a living.


----------



## Lolito

I might watch it. I hope it is not full of alkies drinking in pubs at 10 am.. ! This is what Benidorm reminds me of usually.


----------



## mrypg9

Some people need to get over themselves. I wish I had ten euros for every comment I've seen on this Forum about 'Britzones', Britbars, drunken Brits, sun-cream slathered people eating pizza, drinking from cans, showing too much flesh, only here for the beach, looking for full English and roasts, not speaking Spanish, Brit-free areas that don't make 'concessions' to immigrants...stuff like that.
Then there's the apparently OK derogatory comments about the types who flaunt themselves in Marbella...
I'll say once more before I'm done with this thread that as far as I'm concerned people can live how they like here. There are no rules about how to live in Spain apart of course from the obvious ones of paying taxes and so on. But that doesn't stop people from having legitimate preferences and opinions about their lifestyles. 
I don't like Benidorm. It's not to my taste. I couldn't manage the lifestyle of those n the programme. Millions disagree with me. That's life.
Sobre los gustos and all that...but some might like to reflect on their own prejudices.
I'm off to do the shopping. In a supermarket. I've read comments disparaging supermarkets.....
Now I'm out of here.


----------



## DunWorkin

Lolito said:


> I might watch it. I hope it is not full of alkies drinking in pubs at 10 am.. ! This is what Benidorm reminds me of usually.


Have you been to Benidorm recently?


----------



## Isobella

Well I'll be darned, some on here seem to have had a personality change. All the posts I have read about boozing expats living in expat ghettos, drinking in Brit bars blah blah. Not to mention a (self righteous) thread about not paying Spanish taxes. Still I suppose it's only the rich who don't pay. Rich bad, poor good. I geddit:blabla::blabla:


----------



## Rabbitcat

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks for that. I've watched the first half an hour and will finish it later.
> 
> I really can't see what the problem is with the programme. We have three business success stories (selling cosmetics, running a cabaret bar and offering roast dinners to British tourists) and one hoping to make a living playing music. The comments from the participants about how difficult it can be to make a living, especially if you don't speak Spanish, are perfectly valid and sensible.
> 
> I would recommend it to all those who come on this forum thinking of doing the same thing. They will certainly get better advice than from those of us who have retired here on comfortable incomes and don't have to work for a living.



Good post and you raise an interesting point.

Are there actually two VERY different Spain's for expats - need to work / retired. I know just like anywhere there are those better off than others but it's worthwhile remembering that there'are going to be very different experiences of the Spanish life in the sun- totally depending on your circumstances.

I certainly would not consider. going there if I needing to work - but, each to their own


----------



## Roy C

I watched it and thought there were brits out there trying to make a go of it. A bit like many of the Spanish who are currently over here working in Costa etc trying to earn a living. Fair play to them all. Benidorm wouldn't be my cup of tea but each to their own and as has been said, live and let live.


----------



## EdofWigan

The programme was the well used formula of finding a suitable location and try to identify five or so, key people, representative of whatever stereotypical grouping is in vogue. Film them, in there day to day life for many, many days and then edit it down to just a fraction of the 30 minutes programme, to portray them in a totally different light, one, those taking part, really didn't expect.

This formula is used to get every viewer, loving, hating, crying and spitting at the screen, all in just 30 minutes. So, nothing new here.

Set in Benedorm, everyone, be it good or bad, has an opinion of Benidorm!

From those who think it is Blackpool on acid, to those who love the Benidorm that is cheap, cheeful and fun, each time, every time and those who know another Benidorm, that has no Kiss Me Quick hats, or drunken chavs, TWOKing on mobility scooters. 

It is rather like Mc Donalds, ok, you would not nominate McDonalds for a Michelin Star but when you are tired, hungry and will many miles of a long drive still to go to get home, you know what your going to get and it will fill that hole.

It was an entertaining programme, that showed the really, hard working people, behind the facade that is any tourist resort, anywhere.

Benidorm is about 1 hour North of Alicante City by the beautiful coastal tram. Far enough away and yet close enough. 

Like many others here, Benidorm 24/7 is not really what I am currently looking for but from time to time, if I should have a craving to 'Ag' my 'Do' then it is close enough.

I am looking forward to the next installment


----------



## Lynn R

I wonder if this potential development might cause people who want to try moving to Spain without realistic prospects of being able to earn a living to stop and think a bit harder, if they might be unable to claim tax credits for four years should they have to return to the UK?

Cameron could extend tax credits ban to British expats to reach EU deal | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## EdofWigan

EdofWigan said:


> The programme was the well used formula of finding a suitable location and try to identify five or so, key people, representative of whatever stereotypical grouping is in vogue. Film them, in there day to day life for many, many days and then edit it down to just a fraction of the 30 minutes programme, to portray them in a totally different light, one, those taking part, really didn't expect.
> 
> This formula is used to get every viewer, loving, hating, crying and spitting at the screen, all in just 30 minutes. So, nothing new here.
> 
> Set in Benedorm, everyone, be it good or bad, has an opinion of Benidorm!
> 
> From those who think it is Blackpool on acid, to those who love the Benidorm that is cheap, cheeful and fun, each time, every time and those who know another Benidorm, that has no Kiss Me Quick hats, or drunken chavs, TWOKing on mobility scooters.
> 
> It is rather like Mc Donalds, ok, you would not nominate McDonalds for a Michelin Star but when you are tired, hungry and will many miles of a long drive still to go to get home, you know what your going to get and it will fill that hole.
> 
> It was an entertaining programme, that showed the really, hard working people, behind the facade that is any tourist resort, anywhere.
> 
> Benidorm is about 1 hour North of Alicante City by the beautiful coastal tram. Far enough away and yet close enough.
> 
> Like many others here, Benidorm 24/7 is not really what I am currently looking for but from time to time, if I should have a craving to 'Ag' my 'Do' then it is close enough.
> 
> I am looking forward to the next installment


Apologies for all teh typos, this is a very small phone, in teh hands of a fool :noidea:


----------



## EdofWigan

EdofWigan said:


> Apologies for all teh typos, this is a very small phone, in teh hands of a fool :noidea:



Apologies for all the typos, this is a very small phone, in the hands of a fool :noidea: 
(See what I mean)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

EdofWigan said:


> Apologies for all the typos, this is a very small phone, in the hands of a fool :noidea:
> (See what I mean)


So maybe this sentence is a typo ('cos I'm buffered if I know what it means)


> if I should have a craving to 'Ag' my 'Do' then it is close enough.


----------



## Rabbitcat

It means singing Agado ( daft repetitive dirge accompanied by epileptic type actions)


----------



## EdofWigan

Pesky Wesky said:


> So maybe this sentence is a typo ('cos I'm buffered if I know what it means)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

EdofWigan said:


> Black Lace - Agadoo - YouTube


Good Grief!
Kind of wish I'd never asked!!!


----------



## thrax

I had several sessions of intense hypnotherapy to forget Black Lace and now it has all come back. ARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

I recently discovered that I can receive Channel 5 in HD so this morning I selfishly asked my box to record Brits in Spain and have just watched it. If I could have taken a selfie (which I never ever do) I think I would have resembled a scene out of The Mask, when his jaw drops to the table....


----------



## Lynn R

Watched the second episode of the series, which we'd downloaded. I thought the two guys running the stag/hen party company had things sussed, they seemed very hard-working and well organised, and offered a good service to their customers. I wouldn't want their job for a gold clock, though!

Not sure how the couple who bought the bar will do, they seeemed very lacking in experience and don't have the personality of the original owner who built up the business, and that's what probably attracted a lot of the customers.

As for the magician, well I'm not surprised he didn't find any work, I don't think Dynamo has anything to worry about there! At least he brought enough money to see him through a couple of months, though. He seemed like a man running away from something to me, as he referred to he and his wife being under a lot of stress in the UK. The kind of money being paid for shows in Benidorm (which he wasn't even offered) seemed to come as quite a shock to him too. And yet he still says he'll be back! Gluttons for punishment, some people.

The man running the caravan storage park and playing guitar in his spare time seemed to be enjoying himself well enough. He looked like he'd had a hard paper round, though. I can't understand people who claim to have had quite successful careers in the music industry saying they're happy playing to a handful of holidaymakers (bored kids included) in bars on caravan parks.


----------



## DunWorkin

These programs were filmed last summer so are a bit out of date.

Mick and Karen are now doing quite well in Showboat (although we all miss Wayne - his drag show though is still on at another bar). In fact I am going to Showboat for dinner and show this Saturday.

Where else can you get a good 3 course dinner plus show for €12 a head?


----------



## Isobella

It is difficult to know who is doing well and who isn't unless you have seen their accounts. Depends on the overheads. I wonder why the previous owner has taken his drag show elsewhere

Is it me but I don't see the attraction of drag shows unless the comedy is exceptionally good. Always seem very 50s type of entertainment.


----------



## jimenato

Isobella said:


> It is difficult to know who is doing well and who isn't unless you have seen their accounts....


I'm afraid that won't give you any clue.

The people who we took over our bar from said that they had taken their accounts to the gestor once and she had phoned them up and asked if they could find any more receipts for purchases. They couldn't so she said she would just reduce the takings figure that they had given her. 

But that won't match the till roll they said. 

You've got the till roll? 

Yes - we always keep them.

Well, throw them all away - NOW!

That's bar accounts in Spain for you.


----------



## tonymar

DunWorkin said:


> These programs were filmed last summer so are a bit out of date.
> 
> Mick and Karen are now doing quite well in Showboat (although we all miss Wayne - his drag show though is still on at another bar). In fact I am going to Showboat for dinner and show this Saturday.
> 
> Where else can you get a good 3 course dinner plus show for €12 a head?


Sounds like a good deal !

Nice to hear its working out for them ! makes a change from all the doom and gloom !!

Cheers Tony


----------



## Isobella

Look what I found

Cult Benidorm showgirl ‘Sticky Vicky’ announces retirement aged 72 | Olive Press News Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Isobella said:


> Look what I found
> 
> Cult Benidorm showgirl ‘Sticky Vicky’ announces retirement aged 72 | Olive Press News Spain


I'd rather not, thanks


----------



## DunWorkin

Isobella said:


> Look what I found
> 
> Cult Benidorm showgirl ‘Sticky Vicky’ announces retirement aged 72 | Olive Press News Spain


For those of us with contacts in Benidorm, this has been known for a few days. She is retiring because she has cancer.

Her daughter Demaria is also retiring to follow other interests and to spend more time with her family.


----------



## Rabbitcat

I see theres a new series starting this Monday afternoon on Channel 4 covering Brits working in Spain in bars, restaurants etc


----------



## Pazcat

Looks like there is a job vacany or two opening, who says there are no jobs in Spain!

Could be an opportunity for the go getting expat.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Exactly plus the job includes a car parking space


----------



## Isobella

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd rather not, thanks


Just a facial of Mother and Daughter. She looks quite good for 72


----------



## DunWorkin

May I ask that we refrain from sarcastic or smutty comments about Vicky Leyton (aka Sticky Vicky) and that we just send her our best wishes as we would to anyone else diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## Rabbitcat

I don't think anyone passed smutty comments. Of course we send her best wishes but given how she's made her living this past 40 years reference to her and her chosen career is bound to be somewhat risqué


----------



## DunWorkin

Rabbitcat said:


> I don't think anyone passed smutty comments. Of course we send her best wishes but given how she's made her living this past 40 years reference to her and her chosen career is bound to be somewhat risqué


I didn't say we had. I was just asking for people not to. 

How many of you have seen her show? If not, you know nothing abut her or what she did.


----------



## Rabbitcat

With all due respect Dunworkin her show basically involved pulling/ apparently pulling -various items from her nether regions . 

Each to their own for entertainment and best wishes for her health


----------



## mrypg9

DunWorkin said:


> I didn't say we had. I was just asking for people not to.
> 
> How many of you have seen her show? If not, you know nothing abut her or what she did.


If she had performed at trendy venues in London and made jokes about the Tories as part of her act The Guardian would have lauded her as an 'alternative' left- wing ' artiste'.
She pitched to the wrong audience......


----------

